# Searching for Theme



## beasleyj62 (Sep 24, 2011)

Does anyone have an updated link to the Eclipse Black Alien theme? Every link i can find sends me to a 404 error.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidmanDan (Jan 8, 2012)

beasleyj62 said:


> Does anyone have an updated link to the Eclipse Black Alien theme? Every link i can find sends me to a 404 error.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


 http://gunnermike53.com/Bionic/Eclipse/

This link should work

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## beasleyj62 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thx DroidmanDan....been looking all morning

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidmanDan (Jan 8, 2012)

beasleyj62 said:


> Thx DroidmanDan....been looking all morning
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Glad I could help!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

sorry bout that, i thought it got it fixed. all my links got broken when rootz got rid of the mod section.


----------



## beasleyj62 (Sep 24, 2011)

no problem...ive got it installed now and love it! Thanks for all the work.


----------

